# Strawberry Guava Leaves?



## DoctorPotterWho (Sep 12, 2016)

We have a Strawberry Guava plant close to our outdoor enclosure. I am wondering if it's safe to throw some of the leaves into the enclosure for our Red foot? It isn't the same as a normal guava, as it appears that the leaves are different, but it's a guava species.

Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 12, 2016)

Mine (Redfoot) have eaten Guava and leaves that have fallen from my neighbors tree.
There have been no issues. But I can't vouch for them being harmless.
In the summer time, it's a guava, mango and surinam cherry bonanza. All free.


----------



## DoctorPotterWho (Sep 12, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine (Redfoot) have eaten Guava and leaves that have fallen from my neighbors tree.
> There have been no issues. But I can't vouch for them being harmless.
> In the summer time, it's a guava, mango and surinam cherry bonanza. All free.



Hahaha that's too funny!!!

Thank you. I will see how he does with it. I seeded the garden and he seemed more interested in those. I wasn't sure if he was allowed to have the seeds of the tortoise mix I got, so I gave him some hibiscus leaves and romaine.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 12, 2016)

http://www.feedipedia.org/node/111


----------



## DoctorPotterWho (Sep 12, 2016)

Will said:


> http://www.feedipedia.org/node/111



Thank you! I wasn't sure if the Strawberry Guava was safe like the original guava plant. This kind has a different leaf... more waxy I believe and more pointed instead of rounded.


----------



## DoctorPotterWho (Sep 12, 2016)

Will said:


> http://www.feedipedia.org/node/111



Looks like it's the same plant. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 12, 2016)

Cool. Thanks Will.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 13, 2016)

A friend with a sulcata has a guava in the sulcata yard, I don't think the sulcata has made much effort to eat it. If nothing else it could be considered a safe plant for tortoise enclosures.

That web site has many not so common plants listed for the feed value and acceptability.


----------



## DoctorPotterWho (Sep 13, 2016)

Will said:


> A friend with a sulcata has a guava in the sulcata yard, I don't think the sulcata has made much effort to eat it. If nothing else it could be considered a safe plant for tortoise enclosures.
> 
> That web site has many not so common plants listed for the feed value and acceptability.



Thank you! I figured maybe I could snip off some parts of it and use them in the enclosure for shade.


----------

